# Just Asking??



## hammer (May 17, 2005)

What is it about Kenpo that make's it so controversial, political,???

Are there certian types of character traits that one will develop as time gose on?? (lol)

How many of you have forgotton where you started from (humble beiginings?)

Just a thought!


----------



## MJS (May 17, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> What is it about Kenpo that make's it so controversial, political,???



I think that there will always be politics, no matter what the art is.  Anytime you have something with various groups contained in it, there will always be someone saying that their way is "THE" way.  Rather than always be concerned with the in-fighting, concentrating on ones own training is IMO the better route to take.



> Are there certian types of character traits that one will develop as time gose on?? (lol)



Yup, and some are better than others.  

Mike


----------



## hammer (May 30, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> I think that there will always be politics, no matter what the art is. Anytime you have something with various groups contained in it, there will always be someone saying that their way is "THE" way. Rather than always be concerned with the in-fighting, concentrating on ones own training is IMO the better route to take.
> 
> Yup, and some are better than others.
> 
> Mike


Thankyou Mike for your reponse. we have had nearly 200 veiws to this thread yet no comments apart from yours.

My questions and comments where sincere in nature based on my observations on this forum and own personal experiences within Kenpo.

Maybe Ignorance and ego is a right of passage??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Cheers


----------



## MJS (May 30, 2005)

You're welcome. :ultracool   I hope that I was able to answer your questions.

Mike


----------



## dsp921 (May 30, 2005)

I guess my initial thought about the all the politics and controversy is that some of the main figures in the systems died relatively early and left no instructions as to who would head the systems when they passed. Without a definitive individual you get multiple people trying to take their spot as head of the system. Then you have splits and agruments about who is the real head, who has the real stuff, etc. This isn't limited to one branch of the Kenpo/Kempo family. I mean no disrespect to those who have moved to head systems, I have no idea who should and who shouldn't claim to be the heirs. Just a thought....


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (May 30, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> What is it about Kenpo that make's it so controversial, political,???
> 
> Are there certian types of character traits that one will develop as time gose on?? (lol)
> 
> ...


To me, it's tough guys like Master Dennis Conatser. (yes, show yourself for once, will ya)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> To me, it's tough guys like Master Dennis Conatser. (yes, show yourself for once, will ya)


  Don't worry.... I read a lot.  I don't always post to what's being talked about,  but I remember all..

  :ultracool


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jun 2, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Don't worry.... I read a lot. I don't always post to what's being talked about, but I remember all..
> 
> :ultracool


I do worry.....................that's why I watch you from afar!:xtrmshock


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 2, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I do worry.....................that's why I watch you from afar!:xtrmshock



You better worry. You are one of the reasons why Kenpo is political.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jun 2, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You better worry. You are one of the reasons why Kenpo is political.


Me??? I was just walking by, and...................................:idunno:


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't speak to Kenpo in general but there are several very good reasons for the political infighting in Mr. Parkers lineage.  

1. Mr. Parker was a charismatic teacher who grew as a martial artist and evolved what he was teaching through out his career.

2. Mr Parker attracted strong independent students willing and able to speak their mind.

3. American society in general is not well adapted to accepting kings.  Even if Mr. Parker had named a successor the structure of EPAK would likely have continued to fracture.  

American Kenpo does a good job of developing self confidence and independent thought.  These characteristics will frequently grow with time.

Humble origins?  Cockiness, clannishness and cacophony are not limited to Kenpo.  Few have forgotten their origins, most are friendly and act like family when working together face to face.  All in all a remarkable group who deserve to feel proud.

Jeff :asian:


----------



## parkerkarate (Jun 2, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You better worry. You are one of the reasons why Kenpo is political.



I do not mean to but in, but I am interested in this thread. What did he do?


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jun 2, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> *I do not mean to but in, but I am interested in this thread. What did he do?*
> 
> Dr. Kenpo, aka %^$%#$#$%^* is a shady character who deserves close scrutiny at all times!    It would violate the good taste and decorum of this forum to go into his nefarious transgresions here.
> 
> Can I get an *amen*, Mr. C?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ronin Moose said:
			
		

> parkerkarate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kenpo_cory (Jun 5, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I say..... son...... I say _*Amen*_!!
> 
> :ultracool



Are you quoting foghorn leghorn now Mr. Conatser? lol


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2005)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> Are you quoting foghorn leghorn now Mr. Conatser? lol


That was joke son, a funny, a Ha Ha! Listen to me when I'm talkin' to you boy! (nice kid, but he's sharp as a bowling ball)


----------



## kenpo_cory (Jun 5, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> That was joke son, a funny, a Ha Ha! Listen to me when I'm talkin' to you boy! (nice kid, but he's sharp as a bowling ball)



Duuuuuuh....which way did he go? which way did he go?????


----------

